# Looking For A Dictionary Of Gurbani Words



## Ishna (May 20, 2011)

Hi everyone

Does anyone know where I might find resources to understand Gurbani words?

Many will point me to srigranth.org, and although it has the meanings of some words, it seems to miss the majority, and I really struggle to find resources to help me understand.

For example, 

ਤੂੰ ਆਦਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਜੀ ਤੁਧੁ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
Ŧūŉ āḏ purakẖ aprampar karṯā jī ṯuḏẖ jevad avar na ko▫ī. 

sirgranth.org can tell me that 'Tu'n' is you, 'ad' is first, but has nothing for 'purakh', 'aprampar', 'tudh', 'jevad', 'avar', and 'na'. Often it will say something like "hoi, from hoa". That's great, then what the heck does 'hoa' mean?  (ps. I'm not asking for a translation of this tuk)

People are always telling learners like me that we won't get far without understanding the original Gurbani, but I'm lost for resources. Is it as simple as obtaining a Punjabi -> English dictionary? I'm guessing not.

So please, can anyone point me in the right direction here? I'm going nuts to learn Gurbani but I'm lost. :whatzpointkudi:


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (May 20, 2011)

ਤੂੰ ਆਦਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਜੀ ਤੁਧੁ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥ ਤੂੰ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਏਕੋ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਤੂੰ ਏਕੋ ਜੀ ਤੂੰ ਨਿਹਚਲੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਸੋਈ ॥ ਤੁਧੁ ਆਪੇ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋਈ ਵਰਤੈ ਜੀ ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਕਰਹਿ ਸੁ ਹੋਈ ॥ ਤੁਧੁ ਆਪੇ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਸਭ ਉਪਾਈ ਜੀ ਤੁਧੁ ਆਪੇ ਸਿਰਜਿ ਸਭ ਗੋਈ ॥ ਜਨੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ਕਰਤੇ ਕੇ ਜੀ ਜੋ ਸਭਸੈ ਕਾ ਜਾਣੋਈ ॥੫॥੧॥ 
तूं आदि पुरखु अपर्मपरु करता जी तुधु जेवडु अवरु न कोई ॥ तूं जुगु जुगु एको सदा सदा तूं एको जी तूं निहचलु करता सोई ॥ तुधु आपे भावै सोई वरतै जी तूं आपे करहि सु होई ॥ तुधु आपे स्रिसटि सभ उपाई जी तुधु आपे सिरजि सभ गोई ॥ जनु नानकु गुण गावै करते के जी जो सभसै का जाणोई ॥५॥१॥ 
Ŧūŉ āḏ purakẖ aprampar karṯā jī ṯuḏẖ jevad avar na ko▫ī. Ŧūŉ jug jug eko saḏā saḏā ṯūŉ eko jī ṯūŉ nihcẖal karṯā so▫ī. Ŧuḏẖ āpe bẖāvai so▫ī varṯai jī ṯūŉ āpe karahi so ho▫ī. Ŧuḏẖ āpe sarisat sabẖ upā▫ī jī ṯuḏẖ āpe siraj sabẖ go▫ī. Jan Nānak guṇ gāvai karṯe ke jī jo sabẖsai kā jāṇo▫ī. ||5||1|| 
You are the Primal Being, the Most Wonderful Creator. There is no other as Great as You. Age after age, You are the One. Forever and ever, You are the One. You never change, O Creator Lord. Everything happens according to Your Will. You Yourself accomplish all that occurs. You Yourself created the entire universe, and having fashioned it, You Yourself shall destroy it all. Servant Nanak sings the Glorious Praises of the Dear Creator, the Knower of all. ||5||1|| 
ਆਦਿ = ਮੁੱਢ। ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ = ਅ-ਪਰੰ = ਪਰ, ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਪਰਲੇ ਤੋਂ ਪਰਲਾ ਬੰਨਾ ਨਾਹ ਲੱਭ ਸਕੇ, ਬੇਅੰਤ। ਤੁਧੁ ਜੇਵਡੁ = ਤੇਰੇ ਜੇਡਾ, ਤੇਰੇ ਬਰਾਬਰ ਦਾ। ਅਵਰੁ = ਹੋਰ। ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ = ਹਰੇਕ ਜੁਗੁ ਵਿਚ। ਏਕੋ = ਇਕ ਆਪ ਹੀ। ਨਿਹਚਲੁ = ਨਾਹ ਹਿੱਲਣ ਵਾਲਾ, ਅਟੱਲ। ਵਰਤੈ = ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੁ = ਉਹ। ਸਭ = ਸਾਰੀ। ਉਪਾਈ = ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤੀ। ਸਿਰਜਿ = ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ। ਆਪੇ = ਆਪ ਹੀ। ਗੋਈ = ਨਾਸ ਕੀਤੀ। ਜਾਣੋਈ = ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਸਭਸੈ ਕਾ = ਹਰੇਕ (ਦੇ ਦਿਲ) ਦਾ। ਸੋਈ = ਸੰਭਾਲ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ।੫।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ (ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ ਦਾ) ਮੂਲ ਹੈਂ, ਸਭ ਵਿਚ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੈਂ, ਬੇਅੰਤ ਹੈਂ, ਸਭ ਦਾ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਅਤੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਬਰਾਬਰ ਦਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਤੂੰ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੁਗ ਵਿਚ ਇਕ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਸਭ ਦਾ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਸਭ ਦੀ ਸਾਰ ਲੈਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ ਉਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਆਪ ਨੂੰ ਚੰਗਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਸਾਰੀ ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਪੈਦਾ ਕੀਤੀ ਹੈ। ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਕੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਨੂੰ ਨਾਸ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ। ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ ਉਸ ਕਰਤਾਰ ਦੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਜੋ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੇ ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ।੫।੧। 



Source: http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=11&g=1&h=1&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=1


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (May 20, 2011)

Each word of Gurbani forms a link to this Gurbani Mahankosh (Dictionary)

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.dictionary?Param=ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ

Waheguru ji ka Khalsa
Waheguru ji ki Fateh


----------



## Ishna (May 20, 2011)

Yes, but perhaps I don't know how to use it properly, or is it true that the dictionary is largely in Punjabi?

I have found that the srigranth.org dictionary is not very helpful for me, hence me asking for other resources.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 21, 2011)

Most resources are in Punjabi..Prof Sahibs singhs SGGS Darpan gievs word for word meanings, genral meanings, meanings hidden behind the words..etc etc..a PERFECT SOURCE.................downside..its in PUNJABI...


----------



## Ishna (May 21, 2011)

I've heard a lot of good things about that book, Gyani ji, mostly from Ambarsaria here.

I'm trying to learn Punjabi but it's a slow process for me at the moment.

In the meantime I guess it's about learning to read and pronounce Gurbani without real understanding unless I can find some other resource.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (May 21, 2011)

OK if you find a Shabad on SikhiToTheMax, copy it's english translation, place between quotes "---" and search on google. Then pick the result which has page from srigranth.org and you can view Shabad with translation and deeper meaning. If you click on any word in Gurmukhi part of Shabad, it will take you to the meaning page which will have 1-2 english meanings of word too. Hope this helps. In any case you can contact any of us to give you a better understanding.


----------



## Ishna (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Kanwaljit Singh ji for the tips -- I'll see how I go.


----------

